# Ohne Worte



## jackjones (22 Juli 2008)




----------



## jabba (22 Juli 2008)

Anscheinend ist schon mal eine "abgeraucht" deswegen der Rauchmelder *ROFL*


----------



## Maxl (22 Juli 2008)

aufgenommen in Rumänien:


----------



## jackjones (22 Juli 2008)

Das Foto ist leider aus Deutschland... Kollegen dachten das die Probleme mit der induktiven Datenübertragung an der SPS liegen würden...


----------



## Frank (23 Juli 2008)

als temporäre maßnahme, kann dies hin und wieder schon die ein oder andere nächtliche ruhestörung durch bereitschaftsanrufe vermeiden...


----------



## MSB (23 Juli 2008)

Also der Ventilator, vielleicht jetzt nicht sehr professionell montiert,
aber der wird zweiffellos seinen Dienst tun.

Aber der Rauchmelder ist wirklich cool!

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Frank (23 Juli 2008)

MSB schrieb:


> Aber der Rauchmelder ist wirklich cool!
> 
> Manuel


 
rauchmelder werden mittlerweile, auch bei uns leider(!), von immer mehr versicherungen gefordert. letztens ist erst im schaltschrank eine 185mm² leitung abgebrannt - ohne auslösung des rauchmelder, obwohl intakt... soviel dazu


----------



## Oberchefe (23 Juli 2008)

> aufgenommen in Rumänien:



Hätte man die Abdeckungen auf den Frequenzumrichtern nach der Montage entfernt (ja, sie sollen nur vermeiden daß Bohrspäne oder dergleichen ins Innere fallen), dann bräuchte man vielleicht keinen Ventilator. Minus an den Schaltschrankbauer, nicht an den Betreiber!


----------



## vierlagig (24 Juli 2008)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Hätte man die Abdeckungen auf den Frequenzumrichtern nach der Montage entfernt (ja, sie sollen nur vermeiden daß Bohrspäne oder dergleichen ins Innere fallen), dann bräuchte man vielleicht keinen Ventilator. Minus an den Schaltschrankbauer, nicht an den Betreiber!



hehe, gut aufgepasst, wobei die abdeckung da wohl im zuge des kühlprozess abgelegt wurde ... 
die sew-bedienteilabdeckungen der movitrac 31c und movidrive A serien eignen sich übrigens auch hervorragend um stauwärme zu erzeugen


----------



## Markus (24 Juli 2008)

jackjones schrieb:


>


 

ist das ein eisenmann-schrank?


----------

